# Can you bond 3 bunnies?



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a neutered male rex and a spayed female cross a similar size and desperately want a giant continental, can 3 lve together and if so what sexes are best together? I am new to here and the bonding of my others was done by the rescue centre they are from-he was bonded with my previous female bunny who recently died. I was planning to get a baby and neuter it at the earliest I could.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Crofty is the expert on multi bunny bonding! I wouldn't rush into the neutering of a baby straight, having it done the earliest isn't always the best thing to do. With females I'd wait 6 months and males 4 months.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 3 that live together. 2 sisters(Netherlands) and a neutered male lop who the RSPCA branded a killer! If I were going to put 3 together, I would definately go for 2 girls and a boy again. Especially if everyone was neutered. I dont think it will matter too much on size either, if it is done very carefully! 

I am toying with the idea of trying to bond my 3 with my 2 New Zealands!

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive bonded four but unfortunately lost one of my does a couple of weeks ago so i now have three, 2 bucks and 1 doe. I would urge you to look out for a spayed rescue conti, its much easier to bond an adult thats hormones have settled post spay, i know quite a few contis in rescues at the mo. Of course will help with advice on bonding them if you like or if the rescue is local to you they may well bond them for you. Have a look on the link in my signature, there is a forum attached to the rescue site more buns are advertised in the 'in need' section there.


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

My local rescue has always bonded my bunnies and all but my first was a rescue one, no giants though and really want a baby bun as my rescue ones have always been older. Husband is being difficult on the matter (says I have too many pets) and rescue lady says you can't bond more than 2 although reading here you obviously can. How do you bond them and what age can you get a female spayed if that would be the best combo? Anybody want a husband I am going to put up for adoption if he doesn't agree?????


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

How do I get my "signiture" on here, have ben into profiles and put on one it just isn't appearing on here???????


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

Oops seems to have now appeared minus the photo


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

DebbieScott said:


> How do I get my "signiture" on here, have ben into profiles and put on one it just isn't appearing on here???????


If you want it big like mine, then put the sig on photobucket and put the link to it in the writing bit of your sig. If you are not worried, upload the picture on the change signature bit, I think u will find there is an "insert signature" button, click that and save, and you should have it. 
Really hard to explain when I am not actually doing it 

*Heidi*


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

Trying to see if my profile picture works-it is meant to be Chloe my 11 month old rescue Bullmastiff


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Shes beautiiful


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

DebbieScott said:


> My local rescue has always bonded my bunnies and all but my first was a rescue one, no giants though and really want a baby bun as my rescue ones have always been older. Husband is being difficult on the matter (says I have too many pets) and rescue lady says you can't bond more than 2 although reading here you obviously can. How do you bond them and what age can you get a female spayed if that would be the best combo? Anybody want a husband I am going to put up for adoption if he doesn't agree?????


The rescue lady obviously knows nothing about bonding then, what a load of rubbish!!! I know groups of 3,4,5,6,7,8,9+ bonded bunnies!!

Go to the link in my sig and to the forum there, theres loads of threads on bonding groups of buns. Which of your current buns is the dominent bun?

The rescue forums do organise 'bunny runs' which means members help and do different sections of the journey to get the bun to you, someone that lives near you would homecheck you.

Getting a babybun is not a great idea, you'd need to keep them seperate until its neutered and homrones have settled and even then it may not bond with your other two. If you choose an adult you already know their personality.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I have 3 successfully bonded :thumbup1: One buck and 2 does.


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

My female bun is the dominent one I think, she is my newest but friendliest-we only adopted her a month ago my boy is gorgeous a grey rex (also adopted) but completely ignores you and isn't really keen on being picked up. Bessie charges towards you everytime you go in the garden, thumps her foot at you when you try and interupt feeding time for a stroke (both the females I have had have been foot thumpers when cross never the boys), she likes being stroked but again isn't a huge fan at being picked up. Harry was easy to bond with both my previous girl and with Bessie but apparently a previous attempted bond with her resulted in her being bullied suprising since she seems so confident and stands her ground when the dogs go up to the run to see what is going on, she also throws any toys up in the air that get in the way, not much to look at but totally gorgeous personality, I just hate the dark nights as doesn't give me as much time to play with them. Sorry I have waffled on but think my buns are wonderful (even my aloof Harry!!!!) makes me sad to think that they had to be rescued. Still keen on the giant though and have a spare ark with a house on when I have evicted the baby chickens to go in with the big chickens so could keep them there until neutered. My ideal would be to get 2 and convert shed into big hutch with a dog flap and big run but hubby nearly fainted at the idea, fine we only have a small garden but since the chickens have wrecked everything and it has hutches, coops and runs everywhere I personally can't see what the big deal is. Right shall shut up now and go and google giant rescue bunnies-I want a paddock........


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

I have decided to go for it (have twisted hubbys arm and paid his car tax!!!) and if it doesn't work will have to get another big hutch, in the meantime I will let he/she live in the soon to be vacated chicken ark. Is a boy or girl best to go with my boy and girl?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say a girl initially because of having 2 girls with a boy at the moment, and as she will be spayed she shouldnt be so stroppy.

But then I suppose if your girl is the dominant one tho, maybe she would accept a boy better. I tend to think that boys have the better temperment anyway.

Hmm, shall we see what other people say  I havn't helped much there! I didnt have to decide, I had a pair of girls and a boy anyway, I just bonded them together 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmm a very difficult one, why not contact your next nearest rescue and see if they will bond your pair to another 1 or 2 rabbits. I think this would be much better than you bringing a new bunny home you getting attached and them bullying it. at least the rescue can keep trying rabbits for u


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

use superglue it bonds in seconds


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just remember if it doesnt work a hutch is not big enough for a giant, they need a shed/playhouse with a big run or be a houserabbit.


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a specially made huge hutch attatched to a bigger run (it needs steps to climb in) and they have access all the time (tend to sit most of the day mind you rather than run), ideally would clear out the shed and put a dog flap in it but hubby won't agree, if the bonding doesn't work then that will be my next option. I am thinking boy as having had/have 3 boys and 2 girls the girls have always been the foot thumpers and tried to boss me around! As Bessie seems to be the boss I am thinking she might take to another man in her life better than trying to compete with another girl and I don't think Harry would care


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh a boy might be better if your girly is a bit of a stroppy foot thumper 

*Heidi*


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

Am getting a blue female conti end of December went to see them today and they are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats. Hope all goes well when it comes to bonding them later on.
We want piccies, asap! 

*Heidi*


----------



## DebbieScott (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't wait, my husband took me to see them 1 1/2 hrs away as I wanted to see what the breeder was like and what conditions she kept them in before I just bought one and it was wonderful, her adult bunnies are so laid back and her husband works for the RSPCA so we ended up reserving a bunny and also coming home with a guinea pig that had been dumped on hr doorstep and she wanted it to live with other piggies so it is now with my girls. It will be interesting to have a baby bunny with no "issues" that I can tame from the start unlike my current bunnies which are rescue-shall have to get a piccy of harry and bessie and stick it on here


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My rescue bunny has a better personality than my baby brought bunny. a blue conti  sound stunning cant wait for pics. are u going to bring her indoor for her first winter?


----------

